# She is in God's Hands Now



## LostTitanic (Jun 16, 2011)

that is a picture of mafalda a year ago with her only foal Lucy.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Bless your heart! I'm so sorry for your loss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

You have my sympathies.


----------

